# Which interior glass cleaner from Halfords? (£5-£11)



## King Mustard (Apr 28, 2019)

It appears my options are:


£5 - Turtle Wax ClearVue Glass Clean (500 ml)
£7 - Turtle Wax Dash & Glass Interior Cleaner (500 ml)
£9 - Autoglym Fast Glass (500 ml)
£10 - Auto Finesse Crystal Glass Cleaner (500 ml)
£11 - Meguiars Perfect Clarity Glass Cleaner (473 ml)
Is there any real difference between them all, or will the £5 one do the job just as well?

If it makes a difference, after cleaning the interior glass, I'll be applying Rain-X Anti-Fog.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

*cough* Autoglym *cough* :lol:


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Ive used all of those except the £7 Turtle wax and i'd agree with Mr. Autoglym.:thumb:


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

I'd go to Tesco and spend £1.70 (sale price) on some HG Mirror and Glass cleaner. Truly excellent cleaner that slices through grease and residues, with the added benefit of having probably the best spray triggers around.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Agree with the above, the whole HG range seems to be on offer in Tesco at the moment. The triggers are easily worth the price on their own let alone whats inside as an added bonus. But whats inside is very good too


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Cookeh said:


> I'd go to Tesco and spend £1.70 (sale price) on some HG Mirror and Glass cleaner. Truly excellent cleaner that slices through grease and residues, with the added benefit of having probably the best spray triggers around.


I'd agree but its not on sale anymore so it's a whopping £2 i'm afraid!.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Carplan Trade Crystal Glass Cleaner - 5Ltr for £7.79

https://www.eurocarparts.com/p/carp...ab6YuA8BWHbx2k9IZxQEWS8-kVyfc6VxoCKhwQAvD_BwE

Works a treat, its basically IPA and DI water and dye


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Autoglym glass polish. Wouldnt worry about the anti fog stuff it's not great. 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Gheezer (Aug 6, 2013)

Fast Glass all day. Best i have used


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Fast Glass from that list.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Fast glass is very nice to use. 

Really don’t think you’ll go far wrong with any of them, once you get your technique sorted for that proxy - some require a different process for cleaning off...


----------



## King Mustard (Apr 28, 2019)

Autoglym Fast Glass it is.

£7.50 delivered (500 ml), from eBay UK 👍


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

i do like Fast Glass, but id agree with other comments about the HG range, its all very good stuff


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Cookeh said:


> I'd go to Tesco and spend £1.70 (sale price) on some HG Mirror and Glass cleaner. Truly excellent cleaner that slices through grease and residues, with the added benefit of having probably the best spray triggers around.


+1 for this stuff.


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

Haha just my luck, checked every glass cleaner thread here a month ago before this one appeared and bought Angelwax Vision. That completely destroyed my window tints (despite their own website saying its safe for film!) so then went for Nilco Glass Cleaner from B&Q which is a good one. HG one to look for once this 1L is used up it looks like!


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

CarPlan Trade Crystal Glass 5L

5l for £11.50 cheaper in Ecp but its good and it works, its just ipa and water, simple but effective









Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------

